# Cougar A300 Fertigungsmängel



## Kev95 (25. November 2012)

*Cougar A300 Fertigungsmängel*

Hallo,
ich muss zunächst mal sagen, das ich vom A300 nicht all zu viel erwartet habe.
Ist ja mehr ein Low-Cost-Netzteil, aber was mich dann erwartet hat war echt nicht spaßig.

Ich habe einen PC für einen Bekannten zusammengeschraubt, mit besagtem A300-Netzteil.
Nun alles soweit okay, nur die SATA-Anschlüsse, die brechen bei der kleinsten Belastung.
Ich habe sie nicht sonderlich belastet nur ein wenig am Kabel fürs Kabelmanagement.

Gibts dafür ein kleines Statement oder Austauschstecker?
Ich kann das Netzteil nicht einschicken da der PC fürs Arbeiten benötigt wird und kein Ausweichgerät vorhanden ist.

VG,
Kevin


----------



## Compucase (26. November 2012)

*AW: Cougar A300 Fertigungsmängel*

Hallo Kev95,

es ist das erste mal das wir so etwas sehen, da uns ein Fertigungsmangel nicht bekannt ist.
Es sieht sehr danach aus das der Stecker nicht gerade rausgezogen wurde, sondern nach unten hin abgezogen wurde.
In diesem Fall können wir dir nicht weiter helfen.


MfG
René


----------



## Kev95 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Cougar A300 Fertigungsmängel*



Compucase schrieb:


> Es sieht sehr danach aus das der Stecker nicht gerade rausgezogen wurde, sondern nach unten hin abgezogen wurde.
> In diesem Fall können wir dir nicht weiter helfen.


 
Du willst mir also ernsthaft sagen, dass ich den Stecker durch falsche Benutzung abgebrochen habe?
Soll ich mal Bilder davon machen wie dünn das Material gegenüber anderen 300Watt Netzteilen ist?

Mir hier nen Fehler vorzuwerfen finde ich mal ehrlichgesagt eine Frechheit und Beleidigung. 
Nur weil ich eine '95 hinterm Namen stehen habe oder wie?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. November 2012)

*AW: Cougar A300 Fertigungsmängel*

Ich selber habe das SX 700 und das A 400 und beide haben schon viele Umbauten ohne Schäden überstanden. Sieht schon sehr seltsam aus


----------



## Kev95 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Cougar A300 Fertigungsmängel*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich selber habe das SX 700 und das A 400 und beide haben schon viele Umbauten ohne Schäden überstanden. Sieht schon sehr seltsam aus


Ich hatte auch schon die "größeren" von Cougar verbaut auch das A300 schonmal aber das, dass ich hier hab ist defintiv so nicht okay.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. November 2012)

*AW: Cougar A300 Fertigungsmängel*

Ich hatte ja auch schon ca 8 verbaut, ich erwähnte es nur mit dem 400er weil es so ca 30 Umbauten hinter sich hat. Das Bruchbild sieht allerdings wirklich so aus als wäre es arg unter Spannung gewesen. Ist nur meine subjektive Feststellung, und ich werde mich hüten jemanden was zu unterstellen.


----------



## pringles (27. November 2012)

*AW: Cougar A300 Fertigungsmängel*



Kev95 schrieb:


> Mir hier nen Fehler vorzuwerfen finde ich mal ehrlichgesagt eine Frechheit und Beleidigung.



naja da dieser fehler nirgendwo sonst berichtet wird, könnte man das durchaus vermuten (zumal das netzteil nicht erst seit gestern aufm markt ist), selbst bei billig fertig fsp netzteilen ist mir sowas nicht passiert, bei nem cousin war aber mal der festplattenstromstecker kaputt, weil der stecker vom kabel eine sicherung hatte und dann wurde halt gezogen und gebogen bis kabel ab  durfte ich als kundiger dann wieder zusammenlöten -.-
du selbst kritisierst cougar für ein produckt das zu tausenden hergestellt wird und problemlos läuft, gleichzeitig hälst du es für eine beleidigung das du selbst der verursacher sein könntest, super einstellung 
sollte sich hier nichts mehr tun, kauf dir einfach nen paar molex/sata adapter


----------



## Kev95 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Cougar A300 Fertigungsmängel*

Warum soll ich an einem Produkt rumlöten, für das ich bezahlt habe?
Der Stecker war defintiv keinem Druck ausgesetzt!


----------



## pringles (28. November 2012)

Egal wie dünn das Plastik ist, es muss Druck ausgesetzt worden sein. Wenn du lieb fragst und deine Situation ganz nett dem support erklärst, wird man dir vielleicht aus Kulanz Adapter o.ä. Zuschicken, wenn du weiterhin darauf bestehst das dich keine schuld treffen kann wird das wohl eher nichts. 
BTW hattest du bestimmt mehrere versuche wenn einem beim ersten mal ein Stecker kaputt geht, behandelt man den 2. Doch entsprechend, oder?


----------



## biohaufen (28. November 2012)

Kann doch auch ein Fehler sein, der schon im Werk passiert ist, also ein Produktionsfehler, soll es auch geben 

Vllt. war es schon ab Werk angebrochen...

PS: Sowas hatte ich andersrum bei LG Laufwerken schon öfters.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. November 2012)

*AW: Cougar A300 Fertigungsmängel*

Es ist natürlich im Einzelfall schwer zu klären was die Ursache ist oder war. Ich selber hatte bei einem Händler mal eine Grafikkarte ausgepackt die stumpf in der Mitte durchgebrochen war. In dem Fall hatte ich natürlich einen Zeugen. An dem Stecker sieht man allerdings keine Spuren von einem vorherigen Riss. Hatte sowas schon ein paarmal mit Gainward Karten wo die Lüfter angebrochen waren. Einfach nochmal den 2. Anlauf beim Support wagen ohne irgendwelche Schuldzuweisungen


----------



## Kev95 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Cougar A300 Fertigungsmängel*

Die anderen Stecker haben auch schon leichte Brüche in der Richtung, auch auf der andere Seite. 
Soll heisst das Plastik ist dort weich, wie wenn es zustark belastet wird.
Und diese Anschlüsse hab ich nichmal genutzt.


----------



## Compucase (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Cougar A300 Fertigungsmängel*

Hallo Kev95,

dann wirst du um den Ausbau nicht herum kommen. 
Wende dich bitte an deinen Fachhändler um im Falle eines Ausstausches ein neues Netzteil zu erhalten.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Lt.Ford (28. April 2014)

*AW: Cougar A300 Fertigungsmängel*

GENAU DAS ist mir gerade eben auch passiert.
Sehr ärgerlich -.-
Wohl doch kein Einzelfall.


----------



## GxGamer (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Cougar A300 Fertigungsmängel*

Wenn man bedenkt das der Thread von 2012 ist, also rund 1,5 Jahre alt, werdens wohl doch Einzelfälle sein.


----------



## Lt.Ford (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Cougar A300 Fertigungsmängel*

Mein Netzteil ist allerdings auch schon etwas älter, 1 Jahr auf jeden Fall.
Dann ist es eventuell aus der gleichen Produktcharge, die wohl fehlerhaft ist.


----------



## BertB (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Cougar A300 Fertigungsmängel*

ich hab das an nem corsair gs800, bei mehreren steckern


----------

